# Successful LST?



## Beavermonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Was just curious if anyone could verify I have done this correctly? I plan on keeping her in veg untill she is a good 3 ft tall at least. Should I be doing a combination of topping as well?


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a pic of the specimen after 2 days of LST


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 12, 2009)

looks pretty successful to me.  topping that thing would make it a bushy monster.  I see lots of buds in your future.  Nice Plant.


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Great to hear. I haven't really experimented with the low stress training before but seems like she gonna make a low fat bush. I am thinking about topping those but I want it to get back up to its 7 leave fans first. I am unsure if I shall wait that long or not


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 12, 2009)

provided there is sufficent green stuff to facilitate photosynthesis there is no real need to wait.


----------



## rezy (Jun 12, 2009)

ok dont know how newb of a question this is... but how the f(#k do i get kolas like that instead of a single one???


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 13, 2009)

search this site for 
fimming
scrog
topping 
LST


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 13, 2009)

rezy said:
			
		

> ok dont know how newb of a question this is... but how the f(#k do i get kolas like that instead of a single one???



Here you go Rezy... Start reading 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8886


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 13, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> provided there is sufficent green stuff to facilitate photsynthesis there is no real need to wait.



Will be topping her prob within the next 24 hours for sure thanks for the advice


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is an updated shot of that same plant. She is in a 2 gallon pot now


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 17, 2009)

She also has her pre flowers starting to show. Was born may 11th and was vegged till now


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

She's looking good to me. How much more space do you have in your growroom and when were you going to switch to flowering? They usually double or even triple their size in flowering.. Just want you to have enough room to finish her out. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 17, 2009)

I got 4x3 in area and about 6 ft in height. She is only a 28 cm high but she is 3 inches short of 2 foot across right now at 43cm. I started giving her 16/8 last night from 24/0. She loves all the training she been getting combined with FIMs and toppings :hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 17, 2009)

why are u bumping light down from 24 to 16/8 or 18/6 whichever you meant? why not leave on 24? vegging plants dont need night cycle @ all. no night mo growth. everything looks great. 

GL

DFW


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 17, 2009)

My bad I meant to say 18/6 but ya I wanted to flower her but now that I know she is a girl I might just hold off till the end of the month pass that one night of dark off as a cloudy day 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 22, 2009)

Decided to keep her in veg a bit longer now she is 55 cm across tons of nodes :hubba:


----------



## Beavermonk (Jul 31, 2009)

It's been awhile since I have had some time to myself so I haven't had a chance to keep everyone updated with this LST experiment. Been busy with vacation, camping, concerts and the heat. Decided to post a recent photo of the same plant. I was originally going to do SOG but now I got a little bit of a canopy but I am letting the main cola get as fat as she likes. Already got alot of offspring off her too so expect even better the next attempt 

PS She is about 4 ft high halfway to my boobs past my waist


----------



## Beavermonk (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry to double post but the leaves are drooping because its almost bed time for her and it cooled right off or else they would all be standing straight out


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Beavermonk said:
			
		

> Here is an updated shot of that same plant. She is in a 2 gallon pot now


 
I prefer to cut the leaves (every other limb level <nodes>) this creates more limbs with out the stunting of the plant. If hieght is an issue then toping would be best to control hieght.


----------



## Beavermonk (Jul 31, 2009)

She has been topped many times already but now she in flower there is no point


----------



## Beavermonk (Aug 1, 2009)

I totally forgot to mention this plant is no longer tied down due to the fact about 1 month ago she split up the middle of the stalk so she was under bandage for a bit now she is really healed nicely and the stem is thickened right up and strong. Becareful you don't pull em down too much :watchplant:


----------



## Beavermonk (Oct 4, 2009)

Just an update on the results of my LST. Have her twin sister just entering flower too look identical :hubba:


----------



## Beavermonk (Oct 4, 2009)

Named her Sally


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

:aok:     very  nice..Thanks  for  shareing  with  us..sorry  i  missed  it..Mojo  for  the  sisster  "sally"  :lama:


----------



## Beavermonk (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks a bunch glad to share sent ya some green mojo back in your thread. Looking forward to seeing your future


----------

